# Good Dim Sum in Edmonton?



## Joani (27 Jul 2011)

We've just recently been posted to Edmonton, and in the absence of my usual dim sum group (in Ottawa), I am wondering if anyone has suggestions for a good dim sum place in the area.

Preferably north, but good dim sum is worth driving for.

Cheers!

(Edited to add: sorry, this should have been posted under Radio Chatter)


----------



## mariomike (27 Jul 2011)

"Best Dim Sum in the city": 
http://www.connect2edmonton.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=19035


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jul 2011)

Couple of places that are pretty good are Noodle Noodle ( http://www.noodlenoodle.ca/index.php?page=contact ), though in kinda a sketchy part of town, so try to park right in front of the windows if you can, but the food is fantastic.

Oodle Noodle is also really good, they've got a couple places through-out town.

If you like Pho, Pho Du on 127 st, just a little north of 137th ave is REALLY good.

If you're in town right now, Taste of Edmonton is going on til 30 July in Churchill Square downtown, and if you're new to Edmonton, it's a pretty good way of checking out what some restaurants have to offer.


----------

